# Suche GPS-Track vom Burgundenweg/Odw.



## radon-biker-qlt (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

wir wollen im Sep. den Burgundenweg in 2 Tagen abfahren.
Dazu bin ich auf der Such nach einem GPS-Track.
Einen habe ich gefunden- Burgunderweg

Hat noch jemand einen in seinem privaten Archiv?

Sind das echte 5.000 Hm
Ist das in 2 Tagen bei einem eher gemütlichen Tempo zu fahren?

Der Alemannenweg ist von der Distanz fast gleich, nur hat er 1.000 Hm weniger.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Regulus (17. August 2012)

Hallo Albert,

nein, es sind keine 5000 Höhenmeter.

Guckst Du Dir den Track mal an: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kphlxwtrzdbjsgyn 
Die Strecke dürfte so ziemlich genau das sein, was Du sucht.


Gruß
Regulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (17. August 2012)

Hi Regulus,

danke für die Info, aber du hast den Burgenweg mit dem *Burgundenweg *verwechselt.Den Burgenweg sind wir schon abgefahren.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Peter-S (18. August 2012)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do?username=Peter_Seliger

Da sind auch die anderen "Schmetterlinge" dabei..


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich eröffne mal wieder den Burgundenweg.
Ich habe jetzt einen fixen Termin (26.05.-27.05.18), wo wir den Burgundenweg fahren.
Wir fahren im Uhrzeigersinn und steigen in Heppenheim ein.
Da ich viel Fotografieren/Filmen möchte, damit meine Homepage mal wieder Futter vom Biken bekommt, wäre ich für Tipps für Unterwegs, was man nicht verpassen sollte sehr dankbar?

Vielen Dank an alle!

Gruss


----------



## Peter-S (24. Februar 2018)

Siehe oben mein Link, da findest du die Strecke. Gruß Peter


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo Peter-S,

den GPS-Track zur Strecke habe ich schon von dir.
Ich meinte, ob es Highlights/Einkehrstellen auf der Strecke gibt, die man nicht verpassen sollte.

Gruss


----------



## Peter-S (25. Februar 2018)

Meine Empfehlungen:
Gorxheimertal Gasthaus zur Rose Essen und Übernachtung
Wilhelmsfeld Gasthaus Talblick Essen + Übernachtung
Neckarsteinach Eiscafe La Picola 
Beerfelden  Cafe Riesingen / Bikepark Beerfelden
Erbacher Brauhaus Bier + Essen / Gasthaus Mümlingstube Übernachtung
Mossau - Schmucker Brauerei / Brauereiführung / Brauereigaststätte / Übernachtung
Rohrbach Gaststätte zum Lärmfeuer - super leckeres Essen / Übernachtung / Bikerfreundlich 
Lindenfels - Drachenmuseumm / Burgbäckerei Gürtler Kaffee+Kuchen

Viel Spaß + guten Appetit 
Gruß Peter


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo Peter-S,

vielen Dank für die Infos.
Werde nach der Tour über meine Homepage berichten.
Du kennst ja aber die Strecke

Gruss


----------



## Peter-S (26. Februar 2018)

Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo Peter,

ich habe mir deine Punkte in deinen GPS-Track markiert.
Was mich irritiert, ist, Wilhelmsfeld und Neckarsteinach.
Die liegen beide nicht auf der Tour.
*Warum hast du sie auf deiner Liste?*

Mein Tourplan ist folgender:
Da wir in Hemsbach starten, steigen wir in Heppenheim in die Tour ein.
Übernachten werden wir in Gammelsbach im Hotel "Grüner Baum" Das Hotel liegt nicht unweit von der Tour weg.
Am zweiten Tag geht's dann weiter Richtung Heidelberg.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (27. Februar 2018)

.. ist nur so ein Tipp für einen kleinen Abstecher, der sich lohnt


----------



## gerald_ruis (5. März 2018)

Hier hast du einen Bericht & die GPS Daten über diese Tour:
http://mtb-sulzbach.de/burgenweg/


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. März 2018)

Hallo Gerald,

es ist der Burgundenweg gemeint und der Burgenweg

Trotzdem Danke
Gruss


----------



## gerald_ruis (6. März 2018)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Gerald,
> 
> es ist der Burgundenweg gemeint und der Burgenweg
> 
> ...


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - sorry    ;-)


----------

